# Radar -vs- Jawbone



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok so I have had my Oakley M-Frames for the past 6 years and it is time for an upgrade. I have narrowed it down to the Radar and Jawbone, but seem to switch my position as to which I like better by the day. I have tried both on, and like I said cannot come to a conclusion. I am opening up the floor to you all, WHICH PAIR IS COOLER!!


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Easy. Radar.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

They are both really cool. Like you, I've been using M-Frames for many years. I'm still quite happy with them, but I've been watching too many races this year, which is almost like free advertising for Oakley and Giro.


----------



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

Having used neither, I can say that the reason that I'd like to get a pair of Jawbones is that it seems like the molded plastic underneath the lenses would keep wind from coming in under my lenses and into my eyes, which is a problem I have with my existing glasses.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*M-Frames*

Easier: new M-Frames. Best cycling glasses ever (although over-priced (as all Oakleys). You know they already work and why is either the Radar or the Jaw-Bones an upgrade?


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

I have the radar path frame and I like them a lot. I'd recommend them to ya....


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

I have the Jawbone with Transition lenses. Jawbone (except for the Transitions) comes with 2 pairs of lenses, one dark and one yellow/persimmon for dim situations and the quick change lenses thing is the main feature so the Transtions for this frame is kinda oxymoron. But I ride early morning and late afternoon when the sun is going up or going down so a lense that adapts to the situation is ideal. Of course I can change lense but am too lazy to stop on a ride just to do that.

Previously I was using a Pro M Frame (much like a Radar only the arms doesn't fold) with Heater lenses until I lost them. Only negative is fogging up when you stop. The Jawbones have vents or holes on top and side of the lenses. I never experience fogging. The negative is the lower part of the frame obscure your view of the computer. You have to make the extra effort to move your head something I didn't do with the Heater lenses. 

They are light for a full frame and distinctly different from other Oakleys much like the Racing Jackets.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Radar. or go Rudy Projects


----------



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

Do the Transitions let as much light through as orange lenses when it's dark out? I pretty much use orange lenses all the time. Are the Transitions ever too dark?


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Take a look at the Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ. They are excellent for cycling -- lightweight, comfortable and sturdy. They don't have a frame at the bottom of the lens, so the computer is not obscured. The XLJ has a slightly larger lens, which is perfect for us large-faced types. 

I got mine in the Livestrong collection, which adds at least 3-4 mph to my top speed.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Radars. I tried both and though the Jawbone frames block my back view a bit. The radars are excellent, but don't come with extra lenses (though you can buy them).


----------



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

you could do what i did get both. I have the white positive red radars and the livestrong Jawbones


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

radars of course


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Radar XL's for me.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Take a look at the Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ.


I concur. My face is lost behind the Radars. I love the Flak Jacket.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

absolutely Radar...
I bought Jawbone last month and sold it next day...
And I have to buy another radar again...


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

I got the Radar's with the golf specific lens. They're perfect in low light or slightly overcast skies. Even in bright light they still get the job done. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the custom Oakleys? I'm now leaning towards the Radar and I kinda like the idea of possibly getting it as close to my team kit colors as I can.


----------



## terryansimon (Oct 8, 2009)

Jawbone for me.

the Radar sorta sat on my cheekbones and I wasn't too pleased with it constantly touching it, or moving when I move my cheek muscles around a bit (facial movements, etc).

besides, the Jawbone had the cool venting holes that reduced the likelihood of the lens fogging up.

that being said, I may get a Radar for other sports, but seeing how my Jawbones hve served its purpose so well, I'll probably use it for that as well. not fussed that way.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Greg Smalter said:


> Do the Transitions let as much light through as orange lenses when it's dark out? I pretty much use orange lenses all the time. Are the Transitions ever too dark?


Transitions are a compromise to the dark lenses and the persimmons. 
I bought the Jawbone green and black frame first and returned after 1 day as the dark lenses were too dark for my taste even when the sun was brightest. As I said I had persimmon (orange) lenses previously which I liked a lot. The Transitions are not as bright yet give good definition like the persimmons but also tempers bright sunlight unlike the persimmons. However if you are used to dark lenses, they don't get as dark.
Like I said (for me) they are a happy compromise.


----------



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

what lense size do most of the pro's wear for the radars??


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

TAbiker said:


> what lense size do most of the pro's wear for the radars??


Since most pros are small, I'd guess Radar Path, but I've seen at least one rider with the Radar Pitch. I should have gone for the Radar Range instead of the Path.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Just bought some jawbones… specifically so I can easily change to and from Rx lenses depending on whether I am wearing contacts or not. I never wear my sport sunglasses off the bike. If that isn't an issue, I'd probably go with Radars for the uninterrupted view - although a frame that supported the bottom of the lenses instead of the top would be better for cycling since you end up being blocked by the top frame...


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Does anyone have experience with the custom Oakleys? I'm now leaning towards the Radar and I kinda like the idea of possibly getting it as close to my team kit colors as I can.


yes, the custom orders are great

only takes a week or two


----------



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

AJL said:


> Since most pros are small, I'd guess Radar Path, but I've seen at least one rider with the Radar Pitch. I should have gone for the Radar Range instead of the Path.


I have a very narrow face though, I feel like the range or pitch may be too big...


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have both and find the Jawbone more comfortable on my face. I bought the Jawbone with transition lenses and I am very impressed with them also. I tend to shift to my Radar's on really bright days though as they are Black Iridium Polarized lenses. The design of the Jawbone is amazing, specially the ease of replacing lenses. The clarity of the new lens is also excellent. I think each style suits a purpose and some will find it not for them. They fit different rolls in my cycling habits and they both do a good job.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I think there are transitions lenses available for the Radars as well. Which transition lens do you have?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I ahve them for the Jawbone, they are the VR50 Photchromatic. The lenses on the Jawbones were significantly cleared than those on the Radars when I tested them.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

rward325 said:


> I ahve them for the Jawbone, they are the VR50 Photchromatic. The lenses on the Jawbones were significantly cleared than those on the Radars when I tested them.


Thanks! Uh, what do you mean by 'clearer;?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I mean less distortion around the edges and less distortion in the curvature of the lens.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

rward325 said:


> I mean less distortion around the edges and less distortion in the curvature of the lens.


That makes sense. I tried the Jawbones, but didn't like the frame blocking my side vision.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

AJL said:


> That makes sense. I tried the Jawbones, but didn't like the frame blocking my side vision.


That is my negative for them as well. Radars, M-Frames, and Racing jackets NEVER had issues with the frame/periphreal vision blockage that the Jawbones do.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

you can get transition lenses in the pitch and path shape, just not the range shape

I had M - frames and now am on radars - I havn't looked back. More comfy, look cooler, better shape for me (range)


----------



## gande_bike (Feb 28, 2006)

Radars, without hesitation. Different lens sizes and shapes make them customizable to your face. Best thing I can say about them though is that you completely forget you're wearing them. Did 140 in a day last week and the only thing I didn't complain about was the Radars.


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

*Xxxxxxxxxxxxx*



haydos said:


> you can get transition lenses in the pitch and path shape, just not the range shape
> 
> I had M - frames and now am on radars - I havn't looked back. More comfy, look cooler, better shape for me (range)


:aureola:


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

I have a full face and have tried on both. Radars hands down for me. Besides comfort and frameless design for visibility the Jawbones just look like ass. The design from an optics standpoint of suspending the lense is great, but there's no sugarcoating the aesthetics.


----------



## Kappaccino (Jun 21, 2009)

Radars are way cool. The Jawbone's have too much frame material around the lenses for my tastes.


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Jawbones looks hot, but go with function. I prefer the fit of M frame and Radar.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

You might experiment with the Asian fit versions of the Radars to get them to work for you. The Radars certainly look way cooler than the Jawbone. I don't care who wears it. I don't follow Lance's every move.... oh wait... he wore radars too. Doh!


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

They both work. Get the one that matches your kit better.

I have both and use them both regularly. Though, this time of year, Jawbone will see more use (sunny mornings, but commute home after sunset) as it is much easier to swap the lenses.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Radars are perfect cycling glasses. Can't imagine using anything else. And the lenses I got are the best I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Sun Burn (Mar 19, 2009)

Flak Jacket XLJ


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sun Burn said:


> Flak Jacket XLJ



I second that:thumbsup:


----------



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are my new Limited Edition Oakley Radar Antifreeze/ Jade Iridium Glasses


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I have used Pro M and M frames for several years now and I think they are the best, IMO.
I have bought several Radars and they are pretty good as well but I don't like how the frame gets easily scratches.....


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

I'd go with some of these


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Have both, but if I could have only one it would be the Radar. Wider field of view, and they sit slight more solidly on my face. The only drawback to the Radar is lens swapping, kind of a pain especially compared to the Jawbone.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

If swapping out lenses is really something you do frequently, it's hard to beat the Jawbones system. It's fast and easy. However, if you don't ever swap out lenses, which I feel most people don't, go with the Radars.


----------



## speedyg55 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a pair of Radars and like them a lot. Switching out lenses isn't too bad, especially once you've done it a few times and have 'broken in' the frames. I don't have experience with Jawbones so I can't say anything good or bad about them.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to my local Sunglass Hut and check them out. The Radars were the ones I was after but didn't fit properly. There was a gap between the frame and my face in both sides so went with Flak Jacket XLJ fit way better:thumbsup: . They got the Jawbones I checked them even try them on but found them to be huge........ I mean way huge.:mad2:


----------



## premium7 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I currently have both models and I am reviewing both. As of today I prefer the Radar Path. The Jawbone is much easier to change lenses, but I find a little too big for my face, and they don't hold your head or stick in your helmet as tightly.

The lenses are a pain in the butt to change on the Radar but the Jawbone is a little too over the top for me.

The Radar path is a classic very similar to the M-frame.

I will send a link of a full review of both soon.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

All the cool kids are getting Elite C Six's.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I should have known someone was going to throw that in here. I got that email a few days ago. I had to clean coffee of of my monitor when I saw the price. I am assuming those are for the F-1 crowd if there are any left after the cheating!


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I've seen two pair of radars that had uneven arms (one higher than the other). I'd love to get a pair, but not so sure of the QC..


----------



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/retail/2009-10-25-oakley-sunglasses_N.htm 


I mean really??? $4000??


----------



## premium7 (Dec 15, 2007)

*I've reviewed both. . .*

Hi Guys - another review here on the Oakley Jawbone

And one here on the Oakley Radar

Still prefer the radar but hopefully these reviews are insightful. . .


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just received Custom order Jawbones, for all the grief it took to get them and the BS that Oakley now runs you through. At the end of the day they are just damn good looking glasses!


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have both, prefer the radars....


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have both as well. And there is really nothing quite like changing the lenses on the Radar if you get stuck out late or weather conditions change. Last couple of weeks we have gone from bright sun to overcast and dense fog. The ability to change lenses quickly and cleanly without having to even remove my gloves is worth the price of admission in my opinion. I bought both clear and yellow tinted lens sets for the Jawbones so I am prepared for whatever happens. This is my second pair of Jawbones and I have 2 pairs of Radars as well.


----------



## CEVIS (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm all Jawbone. In fact I am wearing them now while surfing this website....yellow lenses of course.


----------



## speeddemon (Oct 13, 2008)

I've heard that the Radars are no good for time-trialling, as the top part of the frame will block the view. True?

https://blog.minkim.com/2009/10/19/the-new-oakley-radar-xl-blades-vs-the-standard-oakley-radar-sunglasses/

Should I get the XLs instead?


----------



## premium7 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Review finished - prefer rader*

I have finally completed my review on the Jawbone They are good glasses and from what people have said above I completely agree. Both are excellent glasses, I prefer the radar 'path' model, (I don't have an issue with them for TT) and the Jawbones change lenses fast.

I actually think the Jawbones are more tricky for TT as they may not fit under a TT helmet?


----------



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

I have the Radar XL's and they work fantastically with TT's. Vision is not impeded by the frame at all and the lenses are crystal clear.


----------

